# 10inch android head units?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and best wishes !

As far as a 10 . 4 inch 2 Din head unit . 1 would first need to get the dimensions of the unit to be certain of fitment into the area of installation .


----------



## JosephD (Mar 23, 2017)

Its actually designed specifically for the cruze all the measurements are perfect for it, sorry i couldnt put the link in but its pretty much plug and play


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

*** images borrowed from whatever site they were from.  ***


----------



## jevs (Sep 24, 2019)

No one has installed one of these? Debating on one of these vs one of the name brand (smaller) head units. My Cruze bluetooth will not work, so I need to do something. The stock bluetooth won't do audio even if it does work, so going aftermarket may be in the works....


----------

